
Ranking Programming Languages by GitHub Users - dcu
http://www.benfrederickson.com/ranking-programming-languages-by-github-users/
======
jeremyjh
I think this tells us as much about GitHub as it does about changes in
programming language popularity. Ruby's decline is the most stark example
because GitHub itself was one of the early Rails successes, Rails was hosted
there and many other Ruby projects moved there early on as well. So its
percentage of MAU was higher simply due to this early network effect.As GitHub
has grown the percentage of its users that use Ruby is dropping.

I suspect Java is still more popular than Python, but much of that code is
private and not on GitHub anyway.

